# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Sam Electrotechnicien (loisir electronique : Tondeuse)

## sam2302

Bonjour, 

Sam 35 ans Electrotechnicien dans le domaine de l'eau potable et assainissement. Passionn de modelisme et de programmation j'ai fait quelques montages : Tondeuse autonome et Rc  (

) et quelques autres montages visible sur mon site http://samuel-bo.wifeo.com/. Programmation PIC Arduino, Rasberry....

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour et bienvenue Sam  ::): 
Quelles sont les particularits de la tondeuse ? Parcours pr programm ?

----------


## f-leb

Excellent ! ::mrgreen:: 

Bienvenue sur Developpez :;):

----------


## sam2302

Au dpart (en 2009), je la grais avec un pic donc j'avais des capteurs tout ou rien (switchs) capteurs ultrasons. Maintenant je la gre avec 2 Arduino Mega 2560 avec GPS magntomtre compens avec la centrale inertielle. (la base est un APM 2.6 dclar en Rover) donc j'utilise des waypoints (programmable via le pc ou sous android et l'autre arduino qui gre les autres capteurs ultrasons , tout ou rien, le mixage des voies et le dmarrage du moteur thermique et le reglage du verin de hauteur de coupe!

----------


## LittleWhite

Ah oui. Et ct gestion de l'nergie/autonomie ?

----------


## sam2302

Pour ce ct c'est beaucoup plus simple : 2 batteries de 12v 12Ah en srie (je peux mettre moins 7Ah) avec un alternateur de 4x4 en 24Volts entrain par le moteur thermmique de la tondeuse (thermique 4temps  5.5cv avec dmarrage lectrique ) et c'est parti mon kiki! 
Plus besoin de charger les batteries comme ma premire version. L'alternateur a t mis en place en 2011.

----------


## roro_1

Bonjour.
Pourquoi s'reinter alors que l'on peut laisser faire la machine.
Aprs avoir vu la vido, je dis : *beau travail*.
Si je poste ici c'est parce que j'ai entam un *travail ressemblant* au votre.
Mon ide : 
- partir d'un modle rduit soit un *Tout-Terrain 1/8me radiocommand*
- ajouter  ce vhicule une *lame* actionne par un moteur lectrique pour la tonte de l'herbe
- quiper ce vhicule d'une *camra* possdant un metteur
- rceptionner les images mises par la camra sur un *cran* (TV par exemple)
- commander le vhicule grce  sa *tlcommande* assis dans le salon en regardant l'cran
Pour cela j'ai rcupr un Tout-Terrain jet aux encombrants. Il ne fonctionne pas mais le chssis est en bon tat.
Je lui ai ajout :
- un *rcepteur* accord avec une *radiocommande* 2.4GHz (l'ensemble cote 35)
- un *contrleur de moteur  balais* reli au rcepteur (on en trouve  pas cher, - de 20)
- une *servocommande* pour la direction relie au rcepteur (5)
- une *petite carte lectronique* pour alimenter le moteur  balais de la lame de tonte (le principe est simple et doit tre amlior / 2 transistors etc.)
- une alimentation par *accumulateurs* afin d'obtenir au moins 9V.
J'espre pouvoir le mettre au point cet t 2017. Si des personnes sont intresses pour suivre mes travaux je posterais une vido et commenterais la ralisation.

----------


## Page35

> Au dpart (en 2009), je la grais avec un pic donc j'avais des capteurs tout ou rien (switchs) capteurs ultrasons. Maintenant je la gre avec 2 Arduino Mega 2560 avec GPS magntomtre compens avec la centrale inertielle. (la base est un APM 2.6 dclar en Rover) donc j'utilise des waypoints (programmable via le pc ou sous android et l'autre arduino qui gre les autres capteurs ultrasons , tout ou rien, le mixage des voies et le dmarrage du moteur thermique et le reglage du verin de hauteur de coupe!


Bonjour Sam2302,
Depuis quelques mois...je suis sur un projet de pilotage d'un automoteur terrestre avec guidage par Gps Ublox en mode Rover.
La correction de l'horizontalit du Gps me pose problme et fait partie des nombreux lments  rsoudre avant le montage lectromcanique.
Concernant votre projet, le guidage Rover-Gps vous donne t-il satisfaction? J'ai lu  plusieurs reprises qu'il est trs difficile d'obtenir une rptabilit de positionnement infrieure  +/- 2,5 mtres.
Ce sujet est-il toujours d'actualit pour vous pour pouvoir en discuter?
Cordialement.

----------


## roro_1

Bonjour  tous.

En commentaire  "_J'ai lu  plusieurs reprise qu'il est trs difficile d'obtenir une rptabilit de positionnement infrieure  +/- 2,5 mtres_"

Aprs avoir vu des drones quadricoptres (par exemple le Parrot BeBop 2) se positionner  quelques centimtres prs, j'en ai dduit qu'ils utilisent la navigation inertielle.
La navigation inertielle est base sur les gyroscopes et acclromtres lectroniques; il faut bien sr savoir les grer avec des microcontrleurs..

----------


## Page35

Effectivement, les drones commercialiss ont une trs bonne prcision de pose. Cela laisse rveur!!
Concernant ma ralisation en cours, je doit atteindre +/- 10cm en mode rover. C'est un beau challenge pour une ralisation perso sur la base Arduino et W7 embarqu.
Je vais avoir besoin de votre soutien...
Je maperois que j'avais oubli de vous transmettre le lien de mon Gps.  https://drotek.com/shop/fr/u-blox/88...is3mdl-xl.html
 J'ai le problme de la correction par le Magntomtre LIS3MDL.

----------


## roro_1

Pour la navigation inertielle il faut une centrale inertielle. Cela cote plus de 10000 .
Il faut donc se rabattre sur des modules courants (moins performants) comme "6DOF MPU-6050"  moins de 10 .
_Note : je ne suis pas du tout spcialiste du positionnement par module Gyroscope+Acclromtre, je me suis simplement poser la question : comment font les fabricants de drones pour les rendre stables. 
En rponse  cette question, il me parat logique que le positionnement global (approximatif) est fait par le GPS et qu'ensuite le positionnement fin est fait par Gyroscope+Acclromtre._
Le sujet m'intresse mais je pense qu'il faut fixer des limites, autrement dit crer un cahier des charges, sur quelle surface maximale le rover doit-il se dplacer ? etc..
Je suis prt  investir dans un module 6DOF MPU-6050 pour l'tudier sans savoir par avance si il peut suffire pour un positionnement prcis.

----------


## Page35

Bonsoir roro_1,
Je te remercie beaucoup pour ton investissement sur ma problmatique.
La surface  couvrir est de 8 000 m, soit presque 1 ha. Il va de soit que je suis oblig de travailler au Gps, puis  la boussole  proximit de chaque WayPoint  atteindre. 
Tu parles de CdC, donc 1 ha  couvrir, des Waipoints transmis au mobile par radio, une base Gps et un Rover avec Gps embarqu. Le chariot automoteur doit atteindre indiffremment chaque WayPoint selon les ordres reus des positions Gps corriges. L'ensemble de ces points est test et semble satisfaisant. 
Cependant comme je le disais prcdemment, je dois corriger le dfaut d'horizontalit de la boussole (compas Lis3mdl) intgre au module Ublox No-M8T. 

Tu t'interroges sur le fait que le MPU 6050 suffise ou pas au positionnement prcis. Pour un drone, ce module participe  la stabilisation horizontale en contrlant le pitch et le roll. Lien dmo et prog Arduino:http://www.brokking.net/imu.html.
Un exemple de prcision avec le RTH du drone: _RTB/RTH. Return To Home/Base. Cette option permet un retour automatique du drone  son point de dcollage. Il faut quil soit quip dun GPS et dun compas quon appelle aussi magntomtre_  extrait du site https://docmicro.wordpress.com/2016/...dun-drone-fpv/. 

Mon automoteur tout-terrain n'est pas toujours en position horizontale, mais  l'inverse du drone je n'ai pas  effectuer de correction sur ce point. Par contre l'orientation du mobile affiche par la boussole est errone si cette dernire ne reste pas horizontale.

Pour une indication de cap instantan rel, la boussole LIS3mdl doit tre corrige par l'IMU  MPU 6050.

Cela fait beaucoup d'infos et .... l'objectif n'est pas facile  atteindre. ::merci::

----------


## roro_1

Pour info, il existe une version du MPU 6050 avec inclinomtre ajout.
Je n'en sais pas plus.

----------


## Page35

Ok, merci beaucoup.

----------


## roro_1

Bonjour Page35 (et les autres)
a y est, j'ai tudi le MPU6050 et le MPU9250.
Ce sont 2 circuits intressants.
Avec le MPU9250, j'ai ralis (en m'inspirant de ce qui existe sur le Net) une souris USB dont le curseur bouge soit :
- en fonction de l'acclration (gravit)
- en fonction de l'inclinaison
- en fonction du champ magntique terrestre
Pour cela il m'a fallu une carte Arduino Leonardo dans laquelle j'ai embarqu des programmes simples.
Informatiquement parlant, cette souris n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus pratique. Le but tait de conclure une tude.

Je laisse l'tude de ct pour y revenir plus tard.

----------

